# Spring Bear in Quebec.....



## hunterjb6 (Jul 7, 2009)

So who has been there?? Who has went up to an Outfitter in Quebec for Spring Bear? Which week did you go? It would be great to hear from those of you that have made a trip. Would you do a spring trip again? As always we all love pics so let's see em and let's here your stories. 
I am heading up with a couple of buddies in June for the 2nd week to Quebec and as it can't get here soon enough, I figured maybe we could brush off some winter blues and tell a couple of spring stories! I have been bear hunting plenty here in MI in the fall and also in ON but never on a spring hunt! Any feedback would be super!


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Seeing as how you asked....

I've been moose hunting twice with Caesar's Lodge. They do spring fly-in bear hunts. I've never done their bear hunt but the fly-in portion was in intriguing. Our moose hunts were fly-in's. It's family run gig. They just started a second operation that runs the north camps.

http://www.caesarslodge.com/welcome-eng.html

http://www.caesars-northcamps.com/en/main.htm

I just emailed the north camps to see if they will be starting spring bear hunts there too.

John


----------



## hunterjb6 (Jul 7, 2009)

Bump...

Really????

No one on this forum has any experiences, interest, pictures or stories of past spring bear hunts????Advice? Tips?? 
Come on all.... I know there is some ice fishing going on and a few are getting ready to chase some spring beaver but... I know everyone is not that busy!


----------



## HCbowhunter (Jul 23, 2010)

I am in the same boat pics an stories would be cool. I have never been bear hunting before but I am going for my first time the week of the 12th in august can't wait. I am going to start to apply for the red oak area this year sounds like a good time. Good luck to ya hunterjb6 when ya go.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HCbowhunter (Jul 23, 2010)

Forgot to put in Canada the week of august 12th.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

HCbowhunter said:


> Forgot to put in Canada the week of august 12th.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't know if you traveled/hunted in Canada before but.....

If you don't have it yet...get your passport now and if you're taking a rifle, stop by your local CBP office and get them to issue you a weapons inspection/declaration form for the gun. That is needed when coming back into the US with a weapon. Once you get that form, it's good for as long as you own the weapon. I got 2 guns put on my form and then laminated it. I keep it in the gun case. It doesn't hurt to have a couple of picture ID's on you too. I/we always try to cross the borders in off hours to minimize delays.


----------



## Milacey (Feb 7, 2010)

Would take Bug suit &Head net.also gloves.Skeeters + Black flies will find you to be quite tasty.Did a Spring Bear hunt years ago and Black Flies about drove you crazy


----------



## Riske (Nov 7, 2005)

Hey Hunterjb6, what outfitter are you going with? Three of us are going in June to Quebec. We were there in 2009 and took three bears. I'll try to post some photos.


----------



## Riske (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## Riske (Nov 7, 2005)

A couple Trail cam Pics. We had pictures everyday at all hours.


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

Nice pics Riske who did you go with? In the planning stages right now for the 3rd week in June of 2013. Might end up going with the same outfitter we went Caribou hunting with back in 08..

http://www.selectwilderness.com/


----------



## hunterjb6 (Jul 7, 2009)

Riske said:


> Hey Hunterjb6, what outfitter are you going with? Three of us are going in June to Quebec. We were there in 2009 and took three bears. I'll try to post some photos.


 
Thanks guys for posting in, keep it up fella's to who everelse may have went or may be going. It's less then 90 days out for any heading up there for a spring hunt. (Should be here before we know it!) 


(Milacey) - Thanks for the tip, we were planning that as well with several thermacell units and plenty of extra fuel!

Anyway Riske those are awesome picture's and that looks to be a really nice bear, congratulations!! Thanks for sharing them for sure!!!!! Any story? Good experience all and all?? How big was your bear? Looks like you took him with a rifle?Who are you guys heading up with??
The outfitter we are going with is Mike's Outfitter in Quebec, this will be our first time up there. We have been told though and have gotten reference that it is a class act operation, with great success. So at this point all we can go on is pictures, stories and who has been there. I am going with 2 other good friends and as for myself, it is getting much closer and I am starting to get pretty antsy!!:lol:. 
Thanks again to all that have posted so far! SO COME ON everybody, it's winter out, it's the slow season, let's here some stories and see some more pictures, remember this is one of the reasons we all love doing what we do and that is to tell our stories over and over and over! (You get the chance to relive your hunt one more time) Plus it's nice to get fired up about something instead of snow and 25 degree temps!


----------



## Riske (Nov 7, 2005)

Mine is the first Bear(left Pic). I had hunted the first day w/bow from the tree stand. I had bear at the stand all night, just not what I was looking for. The second day was a steady pouring rain, I did not want to sit in the rain all night. I also did not want to risk losing a blood trail due to rain/bow shot. So I set up my pop-up on an alternate bait w/an 80 yard shot(rifle). Well the trail cam showed a big boar with a sow (in heat) coming to the bait. About an hour before dark I heard branches breaking on a small ridge to my left. I could hear that over the rain beating on the blind. Then a bear appeared at the top of the ridge. That bear charged to within 15 ft then ran back up the hill. It charged a second time and ran back up the hill. The third time a shot the bear at 10 yards. It was a 300lb sow, her teeth were almost gone due to age and wear. They estimated her age at 26 years old. Unfortunately a bear was down at my bait as my bear was trying to scare me away. I assume it was the big boar. I never saw it but noticed that my bait bucket was gone right after I shot.
[/COLOR] 

We had a great hunt and saw bears every night. The three of us shot 3 bears. One of my partners missed one on the first night. I have been hunting with the outfitter since 1991. I used to hunt every spring in Ontario. When they closed the spring season, the outfitter moved his spring operation to Val' dor Quebec. The name of his business is Bear-O-Rama.

We start our hunt on June 13 this year. We are still looking to get a few more guys to go.


----------



## Jowdones (Feb 21, 2007)

Call your outfitter the last week in April and to see how regularly the baits are being hit. By far the biggest problem with canadian outfitters is that they are notorious for starting a bait a week OR LESS before you get there and consequently hunting success is very low. If you are bringing some of your own goodies to supplement the outfitters- don't bring grease. Someone I know was turned away at the border and he had to find an International dumping site to dispose of it on the American side. Bring sweets with you if you can. Many outfitters in Canada do not have access to the sweet stuff. Good luck!


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Jowdones said:


> Call your outfitter the last week in April and to see how regularly the baits are being hit. By far the biggest problem with canadian outfitters is that they are notorious for starting a bait a week OR LESS before you get there and consequently hunting success is very low.


If in doubt.....first ask the outfitter if they use trailcams and see what they say. If so, then ask for dated trailcam pics or regular dated cam pics of the bait sites. The outfitter I used in Manitoba (also a Michigan resident) sets the loaded bait drums (with a grease/oats mixture) in Febuary. Once the temps rise in a couple months, the mixture oozes out.


----------

